# Poulan BVM200 Blower won't start...



## toymachineman19

Alright, I'm 15, and I've been interested in mechanics for a while, but my parents know nothing about it, so I've basically been teaching myself. I got a Poulan BVM200 Leaf blower from my friend for free because he said it wouldn't start. Alas, it still wouldn't. I've tried checking the spark plug, and it gives a consistent spark. I tried pouring a little fuel mix into the spark plug hole and putting the spark plug back in and it still wouldn't turn over. I'm thinking the compression may be low, but I don't have the tools or know-how to do that. This isn't a crucial problem, but it's more of a hobby, so it would be nice to get this to work. Also, I've made sure I have the right fuel/oil mixture (40:1), as it's a 25cc engine. I've tightened all of the bolts and screws as well. Any suggestions?


----------



## VIR3NT

Well, its a good hobby.
First, You Poured fuel mix into the spark plug hole? That will most defininately flood it, if you want to see if it will combust, take some starting fluid spray and spray it into the carbourateur. then pull the cord and see if it will combust at all.
Second, make sure all the fuel lines are clear of stale fuel and have fresh fuel. Make sure the carb is clean. Take off the air filter and mabye even the carb and make sure they're clean. Old motors usually have gunk in them. Also, if its bbeen sitting around you never know how the carb has been tuned. Look on the carb and see how many screws there are (besides the idle screw). There should be two screws for the HI/LO jets. If theres only one besides the idle screw the HI jet is fixed. Let us know what the carb configuration is.
Since its a 2-cycle it shouldn't be too hard to get started, theres not very many things that can go wrong with those.
Good Luck!


----------



## toymachineman19

Alright well I could've sworn I read somewhere to pour some fuel into the spark plug hole, but I may have poured to much or something. Starting fluid spray? I don't have any I don't think, I may be able to get some though. Also, there are two screws on the carb for hi/lo, but they aren't philips, flat-head or allen to adjust, they look kind of weird. Also, I'll get some carb cleaner and parts cleaner and clean the carb since I think this has been sitting for a while, possibly a few years. How would I clean the fuel lines? I've emptied the tank and put fresh gas/oil mix in, and lines look clear, but cleaning them wouldn't hurt. Thanks for the response.


----------



## VIR3NT

If the carb screws look really weird then make sure they aren't the screws that attach the carb or any of its parts together. They're the adjustment screws if there is a spring between the unit and the screw head. Could it be a star-driver or allen wrench slot? doesent sound like an adjustment screw though if it has those heads. If you flushed out the gas system then the lines should be pretty clean, i wouldn't suspect any problems there unless the stale fuel disintegrated the inside of the lines and you have chunks of rubber going into your carb. Do a carb clean and check the ends of the fuel lines and make sure the insides are smooth.


----------



## hankster

Pull off the muffler and look at the piston and cylinder. I think you will find the piston and cylinder is scored. If not scored then push on the piston ring with a small screw driver... it should move slightly... it may be stuck.


----------



## VIR3NT

Wait, so its not turning over? Take off the pull-start unit and turn the unit by hand, If its not turning i'd agree as a scored/seized cylinder.


----------



## robertsona

*Poulan BVM 200*

I've got a Poulan BVM 200 that I've had for about 4 years. I've never had a problem with it until now. As with the previous threads, it won't start. It has good compression. I've replaced the plug, cleaned the air filter, blew out the bowl and ensured good fuel/oil mixture. The only way it will start is if I spray starting fluid into the carburetor, but once the fluid burns out the engine quits. The fuel lines are in good condition...I emptied the fuel tank and blew it out with with an air compressor. I blew out both fuel lines to ensure no blockages. What haven't I done to get this thing running again?


----------



## paulwest

OK her we go- on some of the poulan products the head bolts come lose. AND yes they will run if you prim them but only for a moment. It will problaby need a new gasket i have used the old one cleaned up whith a little high heat silicon. The rings are bad about guming up with carbon but thats another story. P.S. be shure and use blue lock tit on the head bolts. PAULS LAWN SERVICE


----------



## Brucifer

Gas in the plug hole is overkill.(But I just did it). Pour it in the carb. Starting fluid has no oil in it and if too much is used it can damage the engine. Most problems are carb related. Rarely the gas


----------



## Brucifer

P.S A new carb for a 4 stroke big wheel sears weed trimmer is 65 bucks.. use that as a guide to buy a new carb if need be.


----------



## hankster

How much compression does it have?


----------



## d55555688

*take a look at the head bolts*

my poulan blower at first was hard to start and continuously had to trigger the throttle to keep it going. then one day it wouldn't start. I would first take of the cover to the carbuator, and the black engine cover. Looking at the engine you could see the top of the head bolts were a little loose. Taking compression away. Tighten the allen head bolts and it is running again. Even the directions say to check this yearly. hope this helps.


----------



## HotRodAL2

*poulan blower*

Low compression is the problem for the one Im working on for a friend. Told him to buy a new one not poulan as ironically it does blow..


----------



## provines

*This fix worked for me!*



d55555688 said:


> my poulan blower at first was hard to start and continuously had to trigger the throttle to keep it going. then one day it wouldn't start. I would first take of the cover to the carbuator, and the black engine cover. Looking at the engine you could see the top of the head bolts were a little loose. Taking compression away. Tighten the allen head bolts and it is running again. Even the directions say to check this yearly. hope this helps.


I first replaced the spark plug, then I replaced the fuel lines in case they were clogged, they were getting brittle anyway, and it still wouldn't run for more than a few seconds. I then found that the head bolts were loose, and after I tightened them up, they both use the same size bolt even though the holes are a different size, it started running just fine again..... Frustrating couple of hours and a run to the hardware store but.... it is working again for the mowing season. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Sharkiplier

Hey I have a poison leaf blower and I changed out the fuel lines and it sucks up some fuel but it does not fill the bubble or keep fuel in the line and when I push the button it drains the line


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Did you check the headbolts?


----------



## Sharkiplier

No thanks for that


----------



## K.I.T.T

Sharkiplier said:


> Hey I have a poison leaf blower and I changed out the fuel lines and it sucks up some fuel but it does not fill the bubble or keep fuel in the line and when I push the button it drains the line


Sounds like the fuel lines got mixed up, reverse the lines and see. Been down that path before lol


----------

